# small tractor pulling baler?



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Will a simplicity 9020 20 hp tractor pull a NH 66 motor power baler?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Pull maybe, shake it and you to death, and be really scary if you need to stop.


----------



## Steve 78 (Jul 31, 2015)

Amish around here pull a baler and wagon with 4 horses. We used to bale with a 9n Ford pulling a PTO 66 baler,once in a while we would pull a wagon behind.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

It would be powerful enough to pull the baler, but the baler is twice its weight and it would not be designed to pull a load that heavy. It might pull the baler slowly around a small, flat hay field but not on the road. How good are its brakes?

How well does the Farmall B pull it? The Simplicity would be worse.

Roger


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

We would trailer the simplicity to the field. And pull the baler slowly with the truck. I found a back road route. We could go very slow. Not ideal but I'm trying to make due with what I have.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Steve 78 said:


> Amish around here pull a baler and wagon with 4 horses. We used to bale with a 9n Ford pulling a PTO 66 baler,once in a while we would pull a wagon behind.


A baler is going to shake four horses less than it will a 20hp tractor that's hitched through a solid pin and not a more forgiving harness.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> We would trailer the simplicity to the field. And pull the baler slowly with the truck. I found a back road route. We could go very slow. Not ideal but I'm trying to make due with what I have.


Then why not make one extra trip with the trailer and the Farmall? All that requires is a little more time. You wouldn't regret it.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

It shakes the farmall 200 I normally use.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

The 200's tires are worn and probably not road worthy according to my father in law. And the BN is his baby and he probably wouldn't let me use it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

200. Trailer it.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I wish I had a trailer large enough...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Go check the cabbage patch, you might find one.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

If nothing else rent a trailer from Uhaul.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Engine baler, pull it with the pickup truck like the boys out west.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Might have to


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Is the 9020 hydrostatic or gear drive? If hydro, no way in hell would I do it unless you wanna replace the hydrostat. Way too much weight for that to be lugging around constantly.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Truck it is if I can't get a trailer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I mean, I wouldn't even pull the baker thru the field with it, not just down the road. That series garden tractor had a hitch, but was never intended to pull implements like that. We have an Allis Chalmers 720 (same thing painted orange) and I'm not sure it would even be able to start it moving without some hesitation.

I'd buy the Simplicity from you if you're ever inclined to sell it.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll keep that in mind. It's not like I want to use the simplicity... We don't have many options trying to figure out what the best of our limited options are.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Really, how unroadworthy are the tires on the 200?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

In my opinion, the Simplicity isn't an option at all. And in all honesty, that Simplicity is worth about 10 times what that baler is. I have seen probably 2 dozen of those sell over the years, cheapest that I remember was I think $1,800? I'd treat that one with some love and respect.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I mean I could take a picture tomorrow morning and you could offer an opinion. It's my father in laws tractor so it'll be hard for me to sway his opinion...


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Stack... My dad paid $1,800 for the NH Super 66... The simplicity is nice but not worth 10 times that


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

He also has 2 simplicitys pretty sure he paid $1,200 for one and he got 4 implements.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

stack em up said:


> And in all honesty, that Simplicity is worth about 10 times what that baler is.


BEFORE it get beat to pieces by the baler. After? prolly not so much.

73, Mark


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I asked the question because I didn't know how it would go. I'm pretty sure if we tried we'd quickly learn it's not smart...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I asked the question because I didn't know how it would go. I'm pretty sure if we tried we'd quickly learn it's not smart...


There are no stupid questions. It's cheap to ask questions, repairs are the expensive part!


----------



## pafarmer76 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sell the Simplicity and buy a Farmall M. I have run my NH66 with it without a problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well&#8230;we could pull a NH276 hayliner with a Super 88, did alright, a Oliver 1600 did much better, if you want to quit farting around and seriously bale some hay, we'd run the same baler with an Oliver 1855.

Looking at roughly 45hp, 65hp, and 105hp. I do realize you have an auxiliary motor on the baler, but anytime you can hook more tractor to a baler its usually a very good thing.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Unless that garden tractor has a lot of weight on the nose, it's going to have a pretty hard time with that baler, it could tear the rear different right out of it with that thrashing motion back forward..pull it with the pickup truck..


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

The 200 should handle it. The tires would have to be pretty sketchy to not handle a cruise down the road at a blistering 11 mph that a 200 goes. I've baled with my C (the 200's predecessor) a few times with both a pto run JD 14t and a pto NH 268 though the gear section is pretty limited with only 3 field speeds it did ok.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah I agree... The tires would have been fine. Alas it is not my tractor so not much I could say.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Engine baler, pull it with the pickup truck like the boys out west.


This sounds like your best option to me and definitely the route I would go


----------

